# Republicans Could Hold House, Senate, Presidency by '16



## longknife (Mar 28, 2013)

By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013








> As bleak as things look for the GOP in the short-term (and they do look bleak), its stunning to consider the entirely possible scenario whereby Republicans could control the presidency and both houses of Congress in the very near future.
> 
> Consider this: As Romney learned, history says its difficult to defeat a sitting president in the modern era. But it is arguably even harder for a political party to win three consecutive presidential elections.
> 
> Only George H.W. Bush (who was essentially awarded Reagans third term) has pulled it off in the last fifty, or so, years. And thats just what Democrats will attempt to do. What is more, in all likelihood, they will nominate Hillary Clinton or Joe Biden. Having passed the torch to a new generation of leaders, what are the odds Americans will choose to go backwards generationally?



 Read Full Article » Republicans Could Hold House, Senate, Presidency by '16 

Those of us who love this country can only hope!


----------



## tooAlive (Mar 28, 2013)

We can only hope.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 28, 2013)

longknife said:


> *Republicans Could Hold House, Senate, Presidency by '16*



Yeah.....that's what we heard *in 2012!!*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TwuR0jCavk]Karl Rove's election night melt-down over Ohio results on Fox News - YouTube[/ame]







 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## g5000 (Mar 28, 2013)

We could also land a man on Mars by 2016, but figure the odds...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 28, 2013)

I think the Republicans are going to regain the Senate, keep the House, and win the White House in 2016 because I'm thinking that in about another 18 months or so, everybody is going to be fed up with the shit the Democrats are pulling.  Sooner or later, people are going to wise up and see the Democrats for what they really are:  liars, cheats, con-artists and dumb asses pulling a big scam on the American public.


----------



## bendog (Mar 28, 2013)

Anything's possible, but for the past 3 national elections, the gop is losing share with younger voters.  The Reagan majority is simply dying.  And the fastest growing group supports natl healthcare, bigger govt and gay rights.

The senate in 14 is a possibility, though I agree.


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 28, 2013)

The public will get tired of the current group,throw them out,then do again,just as it has  so many times before. 2016 is politically way to far in the future to make any substantial predictions,other than it will be light during the day and dark at night.


----------



## bendog (Mar 28, 2013)

g5000 said:


> We could also land a man on Mars by 2016, but figure the odds...



It's quite possible I'll get under 160lbs and run a 24 minute 5K again.  Of course it is.  I could also get new knees and hips.


----------



## BreezeWood (Mar 28, 2013)

the country would rather move forward than backwards .... and who will be the Rs nominee ?


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 28, 2013)

Big Black Dog said:


> I think the Republicans are going to regain the Senate, keep the House, and win the White House in 2016 because I'm thinking that in about another 18 months or so, everybody is going to be fed up with the shit the Democrats are pulling.



Yeah.....that's what we heard *in 2012!!*






 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Leweman (Mar 28, 2013)

Need to take over the media and schools first.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 28, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> the country would rather move forward than backwards ....



If that were true they would not have reelected Obama.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 28, 2013)

longknife said:


> Those of us who love this country can only hope!



Yes, because the last time the Republicans controlled all three they did such wonders for the country...


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 28, 2013)

chikenwing said:


> The public will get tired of the current group,throw them out,then do again,just as it has  so many times before. *2016 is politically way to far in the future to make any substantial predictions*....


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 28, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> the country would rather move forward than backwards .... and who will be the Rs nominee ?








​


----------



## bendog (Mar 28, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us who love this country can only hope!
> ...



I don't recall this.  Reagan never had the House.  When did this occur?


----------



## Seawytch (Mar 28, 2013)

Big Black Dog said:


> I think the Republicans are going to regain the Senate, keep the House, and win the White House in 2016 because I'm thinking that in about another 18 months or so, everybody is going to be fed up with the shit the Democrats are pulling.  Sooner or later, people are going to wise up and see the Democrats for what they really are:  liars, cheats, con-artists and dumb asses pulling a big scam on the American public.



Weren't you the guy that predicted President Elect Gingrich?

Just sayin'...


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 28, 2013)

.

I'd think the status of the economy and the success (or lack thereof) of Obamacare will tell most of the story.

.


----------



## Pete7469 (Mar 28, 2013)

g5000 said:


> We could also land a man on Mars by 2016, but figure the odds...



I would put money on the mars mission....

Not that I do not relish the thought of the democrook party getting balled up and flushed down the electoral toilet, but just getting a republicrat in office means little.

They had the entire government in their grasp from 2002-2006 and Ted Kennedy still got everything he wanted. They had a chance to reduce the scope and power of the feds and they gave themselves yet more power, and spent even more money. The first time in history a country was at war and lowered taxes. Not that I opposed it, but they should have reduced spending on other useless shit like the cell phones and grants to "artists" who throw globs of paint at canvas or crosses in jars of piss.

Then they we (gasp) amazed that the moonbat messiah would gladly use these powers and expand them further, spend even more and raise taxes every chance he could.

If they do win the WH in 2016, it better be because we finally have someone who will roll back liberalism. Otherwise it won't matter.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is what 2016 looks like to_* optimistic*_ Republicans...






Daydream? Or, the neighbor's mushrooms? You decide.


----------



## DaGoose (Mar 28, 2013)

longknife said:


> By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I agree with this. But the chances are only as good as the chances that the GOP expels the Neo-Cons and Tea Party members from their ranks. Those fringe groups have nothing in common with true conservatism.


----------



## Borillar (Mar 28, 2013)

Big Black Dog said:


> I think the Republicans are going to regain the Senate, keep the House, and win the White House in 2016 because I'm thinking that in about another 18 months or so, everybody is going to be fed up with the shit the Democrats are pulling.  Sooner or later, people are going to wise up and see the Democrats for what they really are:  liars, cheats, con-artists and dumb asses pulling a big scam on the American public.



It's really a shame that there isn't a viable alternative to either party. I mean, the American people already found out the same thing about Republican BS after they controlled the entire government for 6 years of Bush. It's like comparing 2 piles of shit and trying to pick the one that's less stinky. Republicans have always been for and about the rich. Democrats once were about the working class, but now there isn't much to differentiate them from Republicans. Two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Borillar (Mar 28, 2013)

bendog said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Bush 43. Republicans had House, Senate, Presidency, and majority on SC for 6 years. We got 2 wars, an unfunded Medicare drug benefit, the Patriot Act, DHS, and TSA. Don't know why anybody would want to go back to that model of governance.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, if the GOP continues to think that they can just put more lipstick on their present pig, they are going exactly nowhere.


----------



## Samson (Mar 28, 2013)

Lets not put the cart before the horse.

2014


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Mar 28, 2013)

the collapse of Obama-Care alone will give the GOP the edge in 2014. just wait and see what happens when the Dumb-Informed either can't find a doctor in a near death situation, and if they do find a doctor, they will see a 500.00 bill for a standard 10 minute doctor visit.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 28, 2013)

LOL. I think that you were one of the fools that predicted a landslide for the GOP in 2012? 

You know what folks like you are really afraid of? That the Affordable Health Care Act will succeed. The thought that President Obama might be remembered as the President that started us toward a reasonable health care system just gives people like you nightmares.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 28, 2013)

Even if the Republicans do win the election in 2016, the Affordable Health Care Act is a done deal.  Even the Republicans have said that if they didn't win the election in 2012, by 2016 all of the infrastructure changes to implement the ACA will be in place and then "we'll be stuck with it", were the words he used.

If the economy continues to improve and wages start to rise, there is no way that the Republicans will win.  They simply don't have the numbers.  Without the Tea Party and the Religious Right, they don't have the numbers.

There are simply not enough poor white people left to vote who can be convinced that the Republicans can do anything other than run the country into the ground, and get involved in a lot of stupid and poorly thought out wars.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Mar 29, 2013)

and keep in mind, blacks and the dumb-informed don't vote in mid-terms, they are too busy using shopping with their welfare checks and food-stamps. they don't even know what mid-terms are. so there goes over 20% of the votes.


----------



## Black_Label (Mar 29, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> the collapse of Obama-Care alone will give the GOP the edge in 2014. just wait and see what happens when the Dumb-Informed either can't find a doctor in a near death situation, and if they do find a doctor, they will see a 500.00 bill for a standard 10 minute doctor visit.



Good luck with that, the ACA is widely supported and is currently helping out countless people. Once it fully kicks in next year, the GOP won't have a change in hell.

The GOP needs to get their heads out of their asses and purge themselves of the teabagger radicals if they ever want a chance in hell of getting any power back.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 29, 2013)

longknife said:


> By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Robmoney is going to win by 5 points


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 29, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> and keep in mind, blacks and the dumb-informed don't vote in mid-terms, they are too busy using shopping with their welfare checks and food-stamps. they don't even know what mid-terms are. so there goes over 20% of the votes.



ah what a cute little racist.

Bty Im just kidding about the cute part


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

A lot of things can change in the next 4 years

But the basic obnoxiousness  of the GOP will not be one of them


----------



## rdean (Mar 29, 2013)

longknife said:


> By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tax cuts for the wealthy, massive debt, unpaid for wars, cutting education?  This is what those who "love" the country hope for? The tards shall rise again.


----------



## konradv (Mar 29, 2013)

It's the economy, stupid.  With the markets hitting new highs will a decrease in unemployment be far behind?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Mar 29, 2013)

longknife said:


> By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's doable but until they disassociate themselves with False News, the Tea Party, and those clowns like Palin who make that party a dog and pony show, they can forget it.  It's almost like they dont WANT to win.  Moderates!  THAT'S the key - sensible people.  They've got them, why won't they feature them instead of these crazy zealots?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 29, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> the country would rather move forward than backwards .... and who will be the Rs nominee ?



What we have is progress?  My, the bar has been set to new lows.


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh goody, more big government from the right after the left has had its turn.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2013)

People have learned that Republican economic policies cause havoc - volatile markets, lower wages, and a transfer of wealth to the wealthy.  It's hard for anyone but the wealthy to benefit from such policies and NO ONE with a lick of sense would vote for them, except the wealthy.

So the Republiicans stuck a deal with the religious right and the dissaffected Southern Democrats which helped Reagan get elected and turned the country to the right.  But after 30 years of fiscal mismanagement by the Republicans, we had a near collapse of the US economy.  Enough already.  Smart people will not vote for a party which wants to dismantle social programs in the US.

The fact that 80% of the people who vote Republican are white and older seems lost on those who insist that the Republicans can rise again without changing, or at least, without disavowing their lunatic fringe.  They can't disavow their lunatic fringe, because without their votes, they have no hope at all.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 29, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> ...



Its the shortest path back to viability.

The moderates dont have enough power to make it happen.

The party will drag its ass in the gutter for a decade to come I fear


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 29, 2013)

After the last election I dont see how any logical thinking person can think that the public is going to "wake up"


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

What will the Republican message be in 2016?

1. The economy sucks?
The stock market is reaching new highs. Unemployment is dropping. They can scream about debt but Reagan showed that debt does not matter

2. Democrats want to take your guns?
Polling show that the public is not in tune with the NRA

3. Democrats are weak on foreign policy?
Obama is still strong on anti-terrorism. We will have to see what becomes of N Korea and Iran

4. We are the party opposed to gay marriage?
Loser argument

5. We need to round up and deport all illegal aliens
Even most Republicans are abandoning this one

6. Trickle down?
LOL

7.  Hillary Clinton is an ugly skanky whore?
Looks like it is all they have left


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 29, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> After the last election I dont see how any logical thinking person can think that the public is going to "wake up"



I would have thought that as we have been regressing that most would stumble out of their slumber.  Man, was I wrong.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > After the last election I dont see how any logical thinking person can think that the public is going to "wake up"
> ...



What have Republicans done to convince Americans that they understand how much they are struggling and will do things to make it better?

Its easy....they do that and they win


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 29, 2013)

how many issues is the right now holding that gain very little American voter support?


dudes your party is doomed


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> What will the Republican message be in 2016?
> 
> 1. The economy sucks?
> The stock market is reaching new highs. Unemployment is dropping. They can scream about debt but Reagan showed that debt does not matter
> ...



Stock market is due to the fed bubble.  Unemployment still near 8 percent.  That's completely unacceptable.  Both parties are weak on foreign policy and that's not speaking militarily.  Gay marriage is simply a state issue, full faith and credit clause but your party will continue to beat those social drums simply to divert attention away from the high unemployment numbers, stagnant growth, massive debt, records on welfare.  No one was ever going to round up illegal aliens.  But, I guess it is imperative for the dems to create these boogeymen since they simply can't do anything about the dire needs of this country and it ain't social either.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What will the Republican message be in 2016?
> ...



You tell me...

What are republicans going to run on in 2016?

I'll tell you what Democrats are going to run on....."Republicans are batshit crazy"


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They should focus entirely on the economy, debt, unemployment.  You're correct.  That will be the dem platform in 2016.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2013)

The Democrats will run on their record.  Just like they did last time. They will run on having stopped the freefall in the economy, restoring American confidence, improvements in the stock market, lowering unemployment, raising wages, and getting housing prices back on track.  And the ACA.

Republicans can't run on their record because what they've done recently is screw up the economy, get involved in unnecessary wars, and block anything the Democrats try to do.  They lost last time because they have no new ideas.  

They need to go back to the drawing board and come up with a platform that reflects American values.  80% of Americans want abortion to be legal in some or most cases.  The Republican platform is that abortion should be banned.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 29, 2013)

91% want gun laws


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 29, 2013)

longknife said:


> By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes educated people will suddenly vote for some cracker inbred from jesusland . The train has left the station the demographic shift has already occurred.

Sen Ms Lindsey Graham:... "We're not generating enough angry white guys to stay in business"


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 29, 2013)

Dragonlady said:


> The Democrats will run on their record.  Just like they did last time. They will run on having stopped the freefall in the economy, restoring American confidence, improvements in the stock market, lowering unemployment, raising wages, and getting housing prices back on track.  And the ACA.
> 
> Republicans can't run on their record because what they've done recently is screw up the economy, get involved in unnecessary wars, and block anything the Democrats try to do.  They lost last time because they have no new ideas.
> 
> They need to go back to the drawing board and come up with a platform that reflects American values.  80% of Americans want abortion to be legal in some or most cases.  The Republican platform is that abortion should be banned.



Except, none of what the dems campaigned on in 2008 happened.  Economy is still horrid, 80 percent of americans think we're headed the wrong way, the fed is keeping the market bubble floating, unemployment is still at the same level as when O took office, wages are the same and the healthcare law is projected to add more that 7 trillion in new debt along with hundreds of new tax increases and penalties that will have devastating effects on millions of americans.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 29, 2013)

How well the economy and employment growth continue to recover will be the big markers.

The next two markers involve the GOP sincerely reaching out to minorities and women.  A bi-partisan immigration reform bill will go a long, long way on that road.

ACA will be important only if the health costs soar, which does not seem to be the case so far.  But that can change.

If all the above are equal, then the women's vote will be the decider in chief.  Should the GOP once again pass a female unfriendly platform and planks in 2016, the national candidate will have a very uphill struggle.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Except, none of what the dems campaigned on in 2008 happened.  Economy is still horrid, 80 percent of americans think we're headed the wrong way, the fed is keeping the market bubble floating, unemployment is still at the same level as when O took office, wages are the same and the healthcare law is projected to add more that 7 trillion in new debt along with hundreds of new tax increases and penalties that will have devastating effects on millions of americans.



People really expected far too much given the state the economy was in when Bush left office.  It was a bottomless freefall.  That has been completely halted.  

It's interesting that Americans now think they're headed in the wrong direction.  They thought they were headed in the right direction under Bush.  The numbers were much better for W, and yet look how that turned out.  Given the complexities of the economy, do you think the average person has the skills or knowledge to know what constitutes a good or bad decision on the economy?

The healthcare law is REDUCING costs, so far.  If it turns out well, the Republicans really are toast.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



If that is all the Republicans have to run on, they will lose

They tried the gloom and doom about unemployment and  debt in 2012 and got their head handed to them. Another thing Republicans can't run on is "This is what we have done for you the last four years". 

The Democrats have been getting quite adept at playing the "Republicans are batshit crazy" card. The GOP fringe and GOP media spout their hate and Dems just play back what they said


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 29, 2013)

obama is making a grand gamble.  He intends to increase the pain on the people gambling that they will blame republicans instead of him.  By the time 2014 and certainly by 2016, Americans will be whipped and tormented into a fury.   Against whom?   We'll see, starting next year.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 29, 2013)

.

We'll see where the economy is, what the unemployment rate is, how Obamacare is working out in terms of both costs and access.  No one can claim to know any of those right now.

We'll also see if the GOP has been able to prevent their crazies from shooting the party in the foot.  Again.

.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 29, 2013)

the republican party will have to stop commiting suicide before then


----------



## auditor0007 (Mar 29, 2013)

bendog said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > We could also land a man on Mars by 2016, but figure the odds...
> ...



I'm shooting for a 20 minute 5K this year.  Anything is possible.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Mar 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> What will the Republican message be in 2016?
> 
> 1. The economy sucks?
> The stock market is reaching new highs. Unemployment is dropping. They can scream about debt but Reagan showed that debt does not matter
> ...



And that's why they need to disassociate themselves from zealots on the far right.  This country was NOT meant to be ran by partisans, much less far left and right zealots.  That's what we've been increasingly getting, and look where we are.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's been the D platform for years...  and unfortunately, it resonates with the low information voter... who BTW, appear to be, well, bat-shit crazy.

Oh, the irony.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Mar 29, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> We'll see where the economy is, what the unemployment rate is, how Obamacare is working out in terms of both costs and access.  No one can claim to know any of those right now.
> 
> ...



I'm telling you, if they distance themselves, indeed, DENOUNCE, False News and right-wing radio and TV zealots, their lot would improve.  That, and quit being obstructionists and haters.  Damn, how many times do they have to say Obama is a socialist, Kenyan, Muslim, etc, until it starts having the reverse effect?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Mar 29, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



The new buzz-phrase, "Low Information Voter."  Already stale.  Explain why the GOP is losing members in droves, soggy.  Did you too not read the Michael Reagan article?

http://www.baxterbulletin.com/artic...09/Michael-Reagan-Fox-News-Stale-Predictable-


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Democrats play clips of what Republicans are saying

Voters make their decisions on relative bat shit crazyness


----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh thanks you libs - I needed the laughs!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2013)

longknife said:


> By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hold no faith in the American voters as long as the low information voter votes. They will vote because the person is likeable doesn't matter what he supports don't matter what his voting record is doesn't matter how many lies he has spoken. As long as the media supports them and the low information voter goes and votes we are doomed.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Mar 29, 2013)

> Republicans Could Hold House, Senate, Presidency by '16



Anything COULD happen. What a stupid statement.

Aliens COULD land, attack, and defeat the U.S. so aliens COULD hold the House, the Senate, and the Presidency.

Given the latest trends, neither is very likely though


----------



## nodoginnafight (Mar 29, 2013)

Low information voter: A voter who disagrees with me and won't change his/her mind no matter how many lies I tell in order to persuade them.

Too bad everyone can't be as "high information" as those folks in Kentucky and West Virginia


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> I'm telling you, if they distance themselves, indeed, DENOUNCE, False News and right-wing radio and TV zealots, their lot would improve.  That, and quit being obstructionists and haters.  Damn, how many times do they have to say Obama is a socialist, Kenyan, Muslim, etc, until it starts having the reverse effect?



They can ill afford to offend any more Republican voters.  If the batshit crazies leave or are driven off, who does that leave to vote Republican?  The Democrats have moved so far to the right, they're more centre-right than left now, despite what right-wingers on this board say.  

The Democrats have appropriated the middle right that the Republicans used to own.  That's how Clinton beat Bush, by moving to the right.  As a liberal, I would be hard pressed to vote for any of the Presidential candidates since Carter, Democrat or Republican.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Mar 29, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> LOL. I think that you were one of the fools that predicted a landslide for the GOP in 2012?
> 
> You know what folks like you are really afraid of? That the Affordable Health Care Act will succeed. The thought that President Obama might be remembered as the President that started us toward a reasonable health care system just gives people like you nightmares.



People's premiums are going up and people's hours are being cut so they are squeezed out of employee health plans..... Whose nightmare are you referring to?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 29, 2013)

bendog said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Sorry, I didn't realize you were in a coma from 2003 through 2007.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Mar 29, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Low information voter: A voter who disagrees with me and won't change his/her mind no matter how many lies I tell in order to persuade them.
> 
> Too bad everyone can't be as "high information" as those folks in Kentucky and West Virginia



Hahahahahahahaahahahaahahahaahah.............


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Low information voter: A voter who disagrees with me and won't change his/her mind no matter how many lies I tell in order to persuade them.
> ...



They say it's good to laugh at yourself when you realize you fucked up
let it all out you'll feel better.


----------



## bendog (Mar 29, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



But, but, but wasn't Clinton potus then?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us who love this country can only hope!
> ...


If we get the progressives out of government we can save the country.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 29, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Low information voter: A voter who disagrees with me and won't change his/her mind no matter how many lies I tell in order to persuade them.
> ...



How about CA.  Highest taxfest in america and 13 billion in the red. We could really have a laugh fest at their expense.  Talk about unenlightened.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 29, 2013)

The House,  probably.

The Senate,  maybe.

The Presidency,  not a chance...the liberal wing of the party will give us another McCain,  or Romney,  and that will be that.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> The House,  probably.
> 
> The Senate,  maybe.
> 
> The Presidency,  not a chance...the liberal wing of the party will give us another McCain,  or Romney,  and that will be that.



Who did you think was electable in 2012?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> ...



How much information does it take to figure out Republicans are only for the rich?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Dude you think the rich are republican?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Here is your problem reb

Most Americans think Republicans don't give a shit about them. Show them that you do and you can start winning national elections


----------



## Missourian (Mar 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > The House,  probably.
> ...



Rick Perry.

In fact,  I think he is still electable.

In the primary,  the Romneyites skewered Perry for his sticking to his guns on immigration.

Then,  all of a sudden,  when Romney lost,  all you heard was "we need to reach out to minorities".

His "oops" flub may have been...and may be in the future...difficult to overcome,  but not impossible.

I'm sure you will negatively respond to this post,  and seeing as you have a vested interest in the GOP losing,  that will be construed as a ringing endorsement.


----------



## Intense (Mar 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



And would he be running as a Republican or a Democrat?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Rick Perry was the worst candidate I ever saw. Republicans were ready to hand him the nomination. Not only was Perry stupid, but he was lazy. Too lazy to even learn his own platform
That good ole country boy crap might win in Texas but it will bury you in a national election


----------



## Missourian (Mar 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Highlight my post or yours where you quoted it.

You'll find a line of text written in white that I will reproduce here in standard text:


" I'm sure you will negatively respond to this post,   and seeing as you have a vested interest in the GOP losing,  that will  be construed as a ringing endorsement. "​


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh please run Rick Perry.  What an idiot!  Please, please please - or Newt, or Rick Santorum.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



What is my vested interest in the GOP losing?  I have voted for five GOP presidents in my lifetime. If the current bunch were not so batshit crazy, I would vote republican again

Have you ever voted for a democrat?


----------



## Toro (Mar 29, 2013)

And Cindy Crawford could show up at my door naked.




It could happen, you know.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 29, 2013)

How much free shit will the republicans have to promise in order to lure the deadbeats away from the dems?


----------



## Toro (Mar 29, 2013)

hortysir said:


> How much free shit will the republicans have to promise in order to lure the deadbeats away from the dems?



I'm betting free-dom?


::


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

hortysir said:


> How much free shit will the republicans have to promise in order to lure the deadbeats away from the dems?



They are going to have to offer more than tax cuts for billionaires


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That is not my problem I asked you do you think the only rich people are republicans?


----------



## Missourian (Mar 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have never in five years heard you espouse one conservative principle.

Which do you hold dear to your heart?

I have never voted for a democrat at the presidential level,  but I voted for Ike Skelton for congress every year I could vote,  and in the last election,  I voted for my incumbent Governor,  Jay Nixon,  a Democrat.

Post from 2008 denoting issues on which I agree with Democrats and my pro-Skelton voting record.

Post from the most recent election voicing my support in early voting for Governor Nixon.​


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Of course not, does not mean that Republicans are out to protect the interests of the rich


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I am a strong supporter of our military. I support fiscal responsibility. I am a registered republican and have never voted a straight ticket in my life.

However, Republicans at the national level scare the shit out of me


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What is that tune that you are dancing too?


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2013)

hortysir said:


> How much free shit will the republicans have to promise in order to lure the deadbeats away from the dems?



As long as you keeping referring to them as "deadbeats" it won't matter what you offer them, they won't vote Republican.  

Perhaps if Republicans had a reasonable plan to bring good paying jobs back to the US, instead of minimum wages and "earned income credits", the working poor would have a reason to vote for them, but as it is they are reminded whose policies put them in this position in the first place - Republicans.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 29, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And most of the Democrats at the national level are anathema to me.

Tax and spend neo-socialists...redistributing others wealth while insulating their own.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2013)

As a man working on the factory floor, I see nothing at all to gain by voting for a Republican on any level at present. The ones that are not batshit crazy are in the pockets of the very wealthy. The K Street strategy has created a party that is nothing but a tool of the very wealthy. And this is the result.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMhvYeQPOcE]Wealth Distribution in the USA - SHOCKING! - YouTube[/ame]

Yes, you are damned right. I want to see some real redistribution.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Tax and spend neo-socialists...redistributing others wealth while insulating their own.



Better tax and spend than the cut and spend Republicans.  They spend like drunken sailors and they don't tax, which is why deficits grow when Republicans are in power.  At least the Democrats fund their programs, instead of relying on voodoo economics which don't work.

The Republicans are responsible for the biggest redistribtion of wealth in US history - all of it upward.  Since Reagan was elected, nearly half of the wealth of the USA that they didn't already own, has been transferred to the top 20% of the wealthiest corporations and individuals in the US.  

But you keep on believing that the Democrats are the problem.


----------



## Pete7469 (Mar 29, 2013)

Dragonlady said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Tax and spend neo-socialists...redistributing others wealth while insulating their own.
> ...



WTF are you talking about? We have the richest "poor" people in the world, and they have every convenience of a modern standard of living they've ever had. Even the actual poor people who just 30 years ago didn't have cable, if even a TV at all, let alone enough food to get grossly obese on.

You're right about republicrat spending, but that pisses us off too, During the Bush Admin Kennedy still seemed to get every program he wanted passed, so it all wasn't just Bush. That's the results of "compromising" with the left.

Which I advocate the GOP NEVER DOES AGAIN.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 30, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> WTF are you talking about? We have the richest "poor" people in the world, and they have every convenience of a modern standard of living they've ever had. Even the actual poor people who just 30 years ago didn't have cable, if even a TV at all, let alone enough food to get grossly obese on.
> 
> You're right about republicrat spending, but that pisses us off too, During the Bush Admin Kennedy still seemed to get every program he wanted passed, so it all wasn't just Bush. That's the results of "compromising" with the left.
> 
> Which I advocate the GOP NEVER DOES AGAIN.



That line about how well off the poor are, just won't fly.  If you don't make enough money to cover food, housing, transportation, medical and clothing for your family, and if every paycheck means making decisions about who to pay and who to put off, how are you rich?

Being poor isn't about not having THINGS, it's about not having security.  It's being afraid of eviction notices, disconnection notices, wondering how you will put food on the table for your children, hoping you still have electricity or heat when you go home at night.  It's never having enough money to get caught up, much less ahead.


----------



## Locke11_21 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dragonlady said:


> The Democrats will run on their record.



Really??  Truth is, the will run on the Democrat platform which is lies, distortions, character assassination and fear mongering.  They will also run on voter fraud, having poll watchers who have voted 6 times, using ACORN under new names to register people to vote up to 72 times and disperse the black panthers to commit voter intimidation at voting places.



> Just like they did last time. They will run on having stopped the freefall in the economy



I was not aware that stopping the "_freefall_" meant raising the debt to nearly $17 trillion and growing.  




> restoring American confidence








> lowering unemployment



By having people whose unemployment benefits that have run out go to disability and of course not including those who have given up looking for work....meanwhile...record high numbers for people out of work.






> Republicans can't run on their record because what they've done recently is screw up the economy



Earth to ostrich, time to take your head out of the sand!  Uhhhhhhh...Democrats control the Senate and the Presidency! And, uhhhh like when has the cowardly lion John Boehner ever stood up to the Democrat party...Never!

Oh...and while I think very little of George W. Bush, in 6 years with Republican control of the house and senate, they added $3.4 trillion in debt.  In just one year, Obama and the Democrat controlled house and senate added $3 trillion in debt.  The mere fact you are unaware of this shows your complete and total hactivist reply




> and block anything the Democrats try to do.



Oh....and Democrats have never once done this to Republicans have they?





> They lost last time because they have no new ideas.



Mitch McConnell said it best, the last time the Democrats had a new idea was when the Studebaker came out. 



> They need to go back to the drawing board and come up with a platform that reflects American values.  80% of Americans want abortion to be legal in some or most cases.  The Republican platform is that abortion should be banned.



So, what you want is a leftist agenda with no resistance what-so-ever.  Well, you have that with the cowardly lion leading the Republican house, and that Marxist mole Karl Rove imploding the GOP.  

Sadly, you are a very linear minded person who only perceives things as Democrat good Republican evil.  Don't feel bad, both the Democrat party and Republican Party rely on low information voters like you, you are the majority.




> rightwinger bloviated
> 
> 
> How much information does it take to figure out Republicans are only for the rich?



How much information does it takes to figure out from the 2012 roll call that 7 of the 10 richest members of congress are Democrats.  And that billionaires like Soros, Buffett, Gates, and many rich lefties in Hollywood and Wall Street are major supporters of the Democrat party.  Goldman Sachs and Wall Street lllllloooooooovvvvvveeeesssss Obama and the Democrat party.
__________________


----------



## tooAlive (Mar 30, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> As a man working on the factory floor, I see nothing at all to gain by voting for a Republican on any level at present. The ones that are not batshit crazy are in the pockets of the very wealthy. The K Street strategy has created a party that is nothing but a tool of the very wealthy. And this is the result.
> 
> Wealth Distribution in the USA - SHOCKING! - YouTube
> 
> Yes, you are damned right. I want to see some real redistribution.



Keep voting Democrat and you will keep seeing more of your money being "redistributed" to corporations and politicians.

Although I must be honest, I don't think it would have been very different had Romney been elected. We need a serious tax reform.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2013)

> "Obama is a socialist, Kenyan, Muslim, etc"



Those who use those terms are low information voters.

Those who knowingly exploit low information voters with those terms should be sent to Kenya for a year.


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2013)

The Republican Party is slowly sinking in the South.

Ignorant white Southerners are all they have left.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2013)

GOP has most of the white class from bottom dwellers to upper middle class city dwellers.

BUT . . . if it continues to ignore the rise of the Hispanic vote, the GOP will become a minority party.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2013)

they are a minority party already.


The only reason they still have the house is gerrymandering and those districts will change to.

By 2023 the republican party will be dead as a door nail if they dont change COMPLETELY.

The Republican party has nothing but historically failed Ideas to offer the people.

They refuse to even say the name of of the democratic party correctly.


They cant even show the grace to call the opposition by the correct name.


The repudican party is still hanging onto its own pud yet again and denying sceince, history, court documents, federal blance sheets, the definitions of words and any exsistance of their well observed racism.

You have left the American people very little to find appealing about your party.

Your standing against issues that have a 91% approval rating from the American people for christ sake guys.


Your stabbing yourselves to death again.


Remember when I begged you NOT to cheat voters of color in this Last election?

I told you it was like stabbing your party to death?


Here you people are yet again doing exactly the oppposite of what any sane party would do.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2013)

the vast majority of Americans believe in gay marriage.


what do you knife weilding fools do?

Instead of cutting away the ropes tying your hands you are stabbing at your own hearts


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 30, 2013)

*So, who do you think will be the GOP Presidential nominee in 2016?*  They will face an even greater challenge from the changing demographics.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Mar 30, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> ...




Fox News, Palin, and the Tea Party are all bogey men created by the dem propaganda machine. The dems are smart enough to mess with public perception, but not smart enough to make the country work.  

This idiotic bragging and concern trollery among the dems is wearing thin.  They won an election against a weak candidate.  That doesn't mean the sky is falling.  

I see some hope in the libertarian wing of the Republican Party, none in the corrrupt mandarins of the Democratic Party.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> *So, who do you think will be the GOP Presidential nominee in 2016?*  They will face an even greater challenge from the changing demographics.



Sara Palin and she promises to finish at least a quarter of her term


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Mar 30, 2013)

China will allow North Korea to bristle a bit then give it a polite smack up the side of its empty head.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 30, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hardly a week goes by without a Repub saying something really crass and offending about one group or another.  The problem, as I see it, is these offending statements are giving voters a glimpse into the true Republican agenda.  It will take generations for the GOP to change the perceptions that they have given, as they continue to offend numerous groups of people.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The most telling flub was Romneys 47% taunt to high end contributors. I showed what Republicans really think about struggling Americans


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Mar 30, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




The key is to communicate with individuals.  The sheep who identify with the flock will wise up.

What we really need is an expose of the crass manipulation of demographic groups by the media mandarins of the Democratic Party -- something like Wag the Dog exposing the manipulative little propagandists for what they are.

Conservatives do not need to lie and make empty promises to get votes  -- they only need to tell the truth about liberals.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2013)

They have to stop cheating to win elections.

They have been found out and FAR more many Americans of all color now know the court documented history of their traitorous attack on our Democracy.

They will have to stop telling their brain dead masses things like "America is not a Democracy" while lying us into wars and crashing the world economy and using the excuse that they are "spreading Democracy"


----------



## Rocko (Mar 30, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> They have to stop cheating to win elections.
> 
> They have been found out and FAR more many Americans of all color now know the court documented history of their traitorous attack on our Democracy.
> 
> They will have to stop telling their brain dead masses things like "America is not a Democracy" while lying us into wars and crashing the world economy and using the excuse that they are "spreading Democracy"



I will never feer you.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



All of the commie, Marxist, socialist, un-American rhetoric that conservatives tell about liberals is not getting them anywhere. It only serves to validate the batshit crazy image that most Americans have about conservatives


----------



## Rocko (Mar 30, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Wow Democrats must be kicking Republican ass all over the country. The Democrats probably have a healthy majority of public office seats around the country........WAIT.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Mar 30, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> They have to stop cheating to win elections.
> 
> They have been found out and FAR more many Americans of all color now know the court documented history of their traitorous attack on our Democracy.
> 
> They will have to stop telling their brain dead masses things like "America is not a Democracy" while lying us into wars and crashing the world economy and using the excuse that they are "spreading Democracy"




Unfortunately, the Obama Administration is a pale continuation of the lie spending the money of future generations to buy votes from the uninformed and desperate.

Intelligent people know that America is not a democracy.  Telling the ignorant that it is constitutes another lie fobbed off on the illiterati by its manipulative masters.

People are tired of their money being taken from them by the democrats and neocons while being promised prosperity.  They know something is wrong, but they don't quite get what the government and the fed is doing to them.  They just know that their money buys less and less every day.

When they figure it out, it's not going to be pretty.

The libertarian wing of the Republican Party is the only viable vehicle to change things.  The democrats keep the public stupid and compacent via media manipulation.  The LIbertarians are too busy squabbling over how many economists can dance on the head of a pin.  The neocons are slowly losing the support of the religious right, and like the democrats, are all about robbing the American people of their wealth via currency manipulation.

You're already seeing individual states taking power from the federal government.  That trend will continue.  The statist democrats need to crow while they have the opportunity.  The door is closing on them much sooner than they think.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Mar 30, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> GOP has most of the white class from bottom dwellers to upper middle class city dwellers.
> 
> BUT . . . if it continues to ignore the rise of the Hispanic vote, the GOP will become a minority party.



It already is a minority party.  Maybe IF they give up their big government push.......na, they won't do that.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 30, 2013)

I for one hope that does not happen.  Presidency, yes, Senate yes but we need checks and balance so I would hope that the House would go Democrat.  Or the Senate and the House Republcian.

I think Washingtion doing something is far worse then them doing nothing.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2013)

bla bla bla.

lots of words and NO proof.

The libertarian school of economics is the Austrian school which is a joke to all other ecominics schools.

If your a libertarian your the one who has the historically failed ideas dude.


It has never worked in history.

why would it work now?


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Mar 30, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> the vast majority of Americans believe in gay marriage.
> 
> 
> what do you knife weilding fools do?
> ...



Why do you perpetuate that lie?  Why do you think the majority of states in the union want nothing to do with that particular sham?  Do you think those laws passed without a majority vote?  Do you think Proposition 8 appeared magically without a vote by the majority?

Stop beating that poor decaying corpse of a horse.  It's not going to take you anywhere.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2013)

Freewill said:


> I for one hope that does not happen.  Presidency, yes, Senate yes but we need checks and balance so I would hope that the House would go Democrat.  Or the Senate and the House Republcian.
> 
> I think Washingtion doing something is far worse then them doing nothing.



Then leave this country if you hate the system the founders designed for us.

Go find a country you do admire because you will NOT be allowed to drown this government in the bathtub like your master wishes


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the vast majority of Americans believe in gay marriage.
> ...



here is your problem.

it keeps people from their rights.

heres another note.

at one time the people thought and voted for segregation.


that was the past.

prop 8 was voted on how long ago?

The people have changed their minds huh


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2013)

Austrian School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


General criticisms

Some *economists have argued that Austrians are often averse to the use of mathematics and statistics in economics*.[86]

Economist Bryan Caplan argues that Austrians have not to appreciated many of the valid contributions of mainstream economics and have often misunderstood modern economics, causing them to overstate their differences with it. For example, many Austrians object to the use of cardinal utility in microeconomic theory; however, microeconomic theorists go to great pains to show that their results hold for all strictly monotonic transformations of utility, and so are true for purely ordinal preferences.[87][88] The result is that conclusions about utility preferences hold no matter what values are assigned to them.

Economist Paul Krugman has stated that because Austrians do not use "explicit models" they are unaware of holes in their own thinking.[89]

Economist Benjamin Klein has criticized the economic methodological work of Austrian economist Israel M. Kirzner. While praising Kirzner for highlighting shortcomings in traditional methodology, Klein argued that Kirzner did not provide a viable alternative for economic methodology.[90] Economist Tyler Cowen has written that Kirzner's theory of entrepreneurship can ultimately be reduced to a neoclassical search model and is thus not uin the radical subjectivist tradition of Austrian praxeology. Cowen states that Kirzner's entrepreneurs can be modeled in mainstream terms of search.[91]

Economist Jeffrey Sachs argues that among developed countries, those with high rates of taxation and high social welfare spending perform better on most measures of economic performance compared to countries with low rates of taxation and low social outlays. He concludes that Friedrich Hayek was wrong to argue that high levels of government spending harms an economy, and "a generous social-welfare state is not a road to serfdom but rather to fairness, economic equality and international competitiveness."[92] Austrian economist Sudha Shenoy responded by arguing that countries with large public sectors have grown more slowly.[93]





The short bus school of economics


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the vast majority of Americans believe in gay marriage.
> ...



TM gets excited is all.

Americans now favor same sex marriage by a small majority.

But the under 30 group favors it by more than 80%.

Same sex marriage is the future, the near future.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Mar 30, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Then leave this country if you hate the system the founders designed for us.



Actually, that is the system the founders designed for us which differs from the parliamentary system in the UK where there will be a single party with a majority and that party will have all the levers of power.  Our founders specifically designed a system which allows completely different political parties to have control of different branches of the federal governement and control some state governements and not other state governements.  If you do not like that system, you can leave.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Mar 30, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> bla bla bla.
> 
> lots of words and NO proof.
> 
> ...




I do love it when science fundamentalists begin demanding proof.  What proof do you have that the economic policies of your masters are working?  

Why, none, because they are raping the American public as you read this, aren't they?

Instead of addressing the issue, you choose to try and trivialize it. 

No, you can't repeal the law of supply and demand.  No, you can't keep diluting the currency and floating bonds and find prosperity.  Keynesian economic models don't work. If you want proof, get your statist ass to a grocery store, walk down the aisles, and check the steadily rising prices.  If you want proof, go to the corner gas station and fill up your tank.  If you want proof, go open a savings account and see what interest rate they'll pay you.  If you want proof, try to sell your McMansion for what you paid for it.

Somehow, your masters have convinced you that you can thrive by spending more than you take in.   In the case of governments, they not only spend more than they take in, they manufacture more money to spend thereby killing the purchase power of the money you've managed to save.

You do realize it's impossible to save money in this country, don't you?

No, moron, the fact that other economic schools of thought disagree with the Austrian model means nothing more than that.  Now scurry off to your betters and find out what to say.  I'm sure they have another illogical rant for you to mimic.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Mar 30, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



The manipulation of demographics is the hobby of democrats.  The destruction of civilization is their lifes' work.

More people live in urban areas than in rural areas.  That's where your majority is coming from.  It doesn't have a damned thing to do with electoral politics.

Do you think a majority of the people in Montana favor gay marriage?

How about Indiana, MIchigan, Ohio, Florida?

How do you think those gay marriage bans get passed?  

The majority of the people in California do not favor it, thus Proposition 8.

Democrats live in lala land.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 30, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjaxon said:
> ...



People live in Montana?

No way.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 30, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > *So, who do you think will be the GOP Presidential nominee in 2016?*  They will face an even greater challenge from the changing demographics.
> ...



TM, we can only hope that Palin is the choice.  SWouldn't that be a hoot!  Palin vs Hillary...wow

Beauty vs Brains


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2013)

Same sex marriage is not destroying civilization, but holding onto the past when it is no longer relevant will destroy civilization.

SCOTUS is going to make this a states' right matter, much to TM's dismay.

Montana's kids (25 and younger) probably favor same sex marriage by 60%.

The last election had the MAJORITIES of three states pass it, one state prevent anti-same sex provisions in the state constitution, and no states prevent it.

California will pass same sex marriage by 2020, because the LDS church will now stay out of it.

Reactionaries live in la la land.  True conservatives, libertarians, and Republicans realize this is a war lost already.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



If Palin were the nominee (not even Jesus could get her nominated, though), Hillary would win 70% of the vote.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm just afraid married same sex couples might raise mass killers, like Adam Lanza's mom........wait!


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 30, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



if this party of repudagains is still alive she may be.

they seem to think with their puds again and again and again


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 30, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjaxon said:
> ...



I hate to let you down, but no one can manipulate demographics.  You are a total idiot if you think they can.  The problem that the GOP has is, if they don't come up with an immigration plan, they will lose again and again.  If they (Rubio) does, then they add 10,000,000 democrats to the voting populations.

*Talk about being between a Rock and a Hard Place!*  But don't lose any sleep over this.  There is nothing that you can do about it.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 30, 2013)

longknife said:


> By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm..

The Daily Caller?

The Conservative Website now accused of paying prostitutes to lie about Senator Menedez?

That Daily Caller?

Conservative website accused of paying prostitutes to lie about sex with senator - CBS News


----------



## Sallow (Mar 30, 2013)

If Hillary Clinton runs..she wins.

Biden? You guys got a shot. But only if you put up a candidate like Christie.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Mar 30, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



If that reply was any more transparent, a democrat politician could see through it.

There is no right to same sex marriage.  It is a fiction propagated by the radical left.

Personally, I believe they should exercise their right to remain silent.  It would make the country much more peaceful.  The more strident they become, the more divided the country becomes.

Thinking conservatives have long advocated civil unions, which would give gays everything they want. Instead of accepting it, gays give in to their perverse hankering to offend the religious.

If they want recognition of their status via civil laws, that gives it to them.

Instead, they just have to piss all over the religious rite of marriage.

Thinking gays should rein in their virulent, profane brethren.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 30, 2013)

As long as conservatives believe, as I have witnessed on this very board, that the reason they are losing is their candidates are not conservative enough they will be behind politically. America is moving to a more socially moderate society. Kids are growing up today with societal norms that would have been unthinkable 20 or even 30 years ago.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You could see that at CPAC. They consider illegal immigrants to be potential Democrats. They will do everything they can to block it

Damned if they do......damned if they don't


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 30, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Austrian School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Some* *economists have argued that Austrians are often averse to the use of mathematics and statistics in economics*.[86]



Some economists think you can spend your way to prosperity.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2013)

We know the neo-Austrian economics and Mises philosophy are failures.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 30, 2013)

Dutch said:


> As long as conservatives believe, as I have witnessed on this very board, that the reason they are losing is their candidates are not conservative enough they will be behind politically. America is moving to a more socially moderate society. Kids are growing up today with societal norms that would have been unthinkable 20 or even 30 years ago.



One would think that the last President wasn't Republican and didn't serve two terms.  Nor that there ever was a Reagan or a Bush Sr.  For crying out loud Obama won because he is black period end of sentence that is it nada.  Nothing he did was worthy of winning an election.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2013)

Freewill said:


> Dutch said:
> 
> 
> > As long as conservatives believe, as I have witnessed on this very board, that the reason they are losing is their candidates are not conservative enough they will be behind politically. America is moving to a more socially moderate society. Kids are growing up today with societal norms that would have been unthinkable 20 or even 30 years ago.
> ...



Freewill, you are wrong.  We got beat because of such nonsense by you.  That won't happen again because your not going to have a say in the candidates and the platform.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 30, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Dutch said:
> ...



I have never had a say it has always been decided before I get to vote.  But you are right I will have nothing to do with those you vote for, I am a Republican.  That said, I stand by what I said, he got elected because he is black and he is the incumbent.  Plus the left went total smear and you support that smear.  Obama reelection is a sad testimony of where we are as a nation.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2013)

Freewill said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Denial is strong in this one


----------



## Intense (Mar 30, 2013)

*Moved to Election Forums.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2013)

Freewill said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Election forums is a good place for this thread.  Freewill, you are not a faithful Republican if you are a member of the GOP.  You are completely bamboozled by the snake oil salesmen and women of the far right.  We lost because of people like you and your hate.  America cannot survive the likes of you if your people get in charge.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 16, 2013)

longknife said:


> By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the GOP should get the White House in 2016.  Not sure about the Senate--if you didn't get it already how do you expect to get it when there GOP has more seats to defend in upcoming midterms/general elections?  A lot of Dems are retiring and those seats look ripe for the picking however (Levin in MI, Rockefeller in W-VA).  

Love has nothing to do with it; the GOP is just as brain dead as ever.  It has more to do with incumbent fatigue than any ideals coming from the GOP; otherwise it would have happened in 2012.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 16, 2013)

longknife said:


> By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The US is probably a lost cause.  Too many greedy people that want handouts paid by somebody else.  Its going to go the way of a failed socialist state, especially when Obamacare really kicks in.   The ignorant masses will just keep re-electing the socialist pigs that promise the pie in the sky.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2013)

One, the US is not a lost cause at all, nowhere near it.

Two, how funny people talk about socialism and have no idea what it is.

Three, ACA is not going to hurt the nation.

Four, you are one of the ignorant masses, theHawk.


----------



## Interpol (Apr 17, 2013)

Big Black Dog said:


> I think the Republicans are going to regain the Senate, keep the House, and win the White House in 2016 because I'm thinking that in about another 18 months or so, everybody is going to be fed up with the shit the Democrats are pulling.  Sooner or later, people are going to wise up and see the Democrats for what they really are:  liars, cheats, con-artists and dumb asses pulling a big scam on the American public.



Yeah, ending wars and giving people healthcare, what huge scams!


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 17, 2013)

longknife said:


> But it is arguably even harder for a political party to win three consecutive presidential elections.
> Only George H.W. Bush (who was essentially awarded Reagans third term) has pulled it off in the last fifty, or so, years



Because of election fraud/the Supreme Court


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## JimH52 (Apr 18, 2013)

longknife said:


> By Matt Lewis, The Daily Caller - March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Of Course they will!!!  And Marion Barry will be one their candidates...


----------

